# Cooking without cannabutter[CANT SMOKE!]



## boxofstankay (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm having 5 or so teeth pulled soon, can't smoke, and i don't want to make butter.


Can i get my quarter of shake and just mix it in with the cookie mix or brownie mix? I'm pretty sure ive done this before and it was fine, i just dont want to waste the herbage.


----------



## Little Tommy (Feb 19, 2010)

You certainly can It is not as efficient as making the butter though.


----------



## boxofstankay (Feb 19, 2010)

ahh. well i just want to conserve. i never have much in the first place. i figure i can buy a ten sack, make a batch of cupcakes and load up just a single one...yeah? good or no


----------



## Little Tommy (Feb 19, 2010)

It might be a little gritty... lol.


----------



## snowgrower1 (Feb 27, 2010)

take your ten, grind it up and simmer it in two percent, or whole milk for about twenty mins, strain and enjoy. Its by far the easiest way to get messed up.


----------



## pinksrealm (Mar 2, 2010)

Make pound cake, easiest cake to make, pound of everything:-

500g self raising flour, or normal and a teaspoon of baking powder
500g butter
500g caster sugar
3 good size eggs

add about a draw - quart of finely ground herb.

put em into cake cases about a teaspoon of mix in each case and bake at about 180 for 15 mins or until nice and golden. 

coupla them'll get you wrecked,

you can also half all the ingredients to make em a bit more potent


----------

